# For thy sake we are killed all day long...



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2007)

No matter what you think of the theology of this priest he was not killed for his views of the mass or because he said the rosary, but because he claimed the name of Christ...

http://www.amconmag.com/2007/2007_07_02/buchanan.html


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 13, 2007)

Kevin said:


> No matter what you think of the theology of this priest he was not killed for his views of the mass or because he said the rosary, but because he claimed the name of Christ...
> 
> http://www.amconmag.com/2007/2007_07_02/buchanan.html



The final statement in this piece sumes it up rather well:



"For the martyrdom of Christianity in its birth cradle, blame must fall heavily upon the men who conceived this misbegotten war".


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 13, 2007)

PRESBYTERIAN ELDER MURDERED


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2007)

It aught not to, but that one hit me harder. 

It so easy to get caught up in debates over theology that we forget what the killers of that elder know. What he said about killing him (a presbyterian elder) because of what the pope(!) had done it sounds odd to us. However to those who hate our savior any human representative will do.


----------

